# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Overstap van Citalopram naar Parnate

## zwaantje

Hoi,
Ik ben een overstap aan het maken van citalopram naar Parnate, een mao-remmer. De afbouw gaat behoorlijk snel van 50mg naar niets in 4 weken. Nog 2 weken niets en dan mag ik met Parnate beginnen. Wel spannend. 

Heb veel last van afkickverschijnselen. duizelig, misselijk, moehoe en huilen. Hoort dat er allemaal bij? Nou ja nog maar ff volhouden. 

Zwaantje :Frown:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik ben in een week van 40 naar 20 naar nul gegaan en toen overgestapt op een snri, cymbalta. Afbouwen ging bij mij gepaard met vooral veel schokken in mijn hoofd en lijf. Later ben ik van cybalta ook snel afgebouwd en daar werd ik inderdaad wel heel emotioneel van. Je kunt anders vragen of je oxazepam erbij mag gebruiken.

----------


## zwaantje

Jeetje dat is wel heel erg snel. Allemaal in één week? Heb je natuurlijk ook niet zo lang last van afkickverschijnselen. Is wat voor te zeggen. In het begin merk je nog niet dat je mindert. 

om op parnate over te stappen moet je 14 dagen helemaal vrij zijn van medicijnen. dus dat is ff doorbijten. Nog 10 dagen en dan mag ik beginnen. ben benieuwd hoe ze smaken. :EEK!:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Zwaantje,
Die afkickverschijnselen horen erbij... 
Hopelijk hou je het de komende dagen vol en reageer je goed op parnate!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------

